# 6hp Tec. go cart starts stalls



## Rpeters123 (Oct 19, 2005)

Cleaned type 8 carb -not adjustable idle mixture bummer. Push primmer 8 times it starts but will not idle. If I hold throttle above idle it will keep running and seems to run good warmed up. Why so hard to start 5 times and keeps stalling before I can grap throttle plate. I have turned the idle screw up.New plug low hours on go cart yerf dog sport OHV OHH60 tecumseh engine.Open to try anything now. Throttle shaft does have small wear but again runs great all warmed up and idle adjusted. Some hunting when it idles too low.


----------



## rake60 (Oct 13, 2005)

A worn throttle can cause the problem you have, if it worn badly.
Try replacing the gasket between the carb and intake pipe, and the gasket between
the intake pipe and the cylinder head. If either of them are leaking it would cause
the same issue.


----------



## Rpeters123 (Oct 19, 2005)

*I fixed it.*

This engine OHH60 just plan starts hard and then stalls - it is in the design. So to start take air filter off. Pump primer 5 times ( look in carb to be sure you see gas coming up out of the nozzel ) hold throttle wide open while spraying starter fluid to get either into the cylinder. Pull cord and immediatley hold throttle plate at carb open above idle to keep the beast running. By the way park cart in front of a tree so it does not run away from you across the lawn very embarassing!!! Keep goosing the throtle to keep it running for 3 minutes so it warms up a bit. Then adjust idle screw to keep it running but not so fast it wants to move. Once warmed up set final idle speed and it will run great-until you have to start the beast again when the engine is stone cold.Make final idle speed adjustment so cart stays put and will not move forward by itself. This fixes all 6 HP Tec. engines I am sure. PS I sold the cart!!


----------

